# Help...my knob has fallen off



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The wooden knob on the lever has fallen off my Vesuvius. It had some kind of threadable insert inside it that was threaded on to the lever which has disintegrated. Any ideas what to replace it with? I've stuck a bit of PTFE on for now.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks as if some of the thread from the insert is missing ? What you have in your hand appears to be some metalic packing that was wrapped around the thread to take up slack. You could try winding a narrow strip of aluminium foil (cooking/ baking) clockwise around the threaded section, try 2 full turns initially. If insufficient clean off and use more. Other alternative would be to use a removable thread-lock material.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, there's a few ways of fixing that, ptfe tape is obviously one of them, but is unlikely to last. It depends whether you are likely to want to remove the knob again in the future, if you don't then epoxy resin will do the job perfectly (but good luck getting it apart again!).

The more professional fix would be to drill the insert out of the knob and replace it - it's only something like a helicoil which is easily available if you can't get the correct insert. But, that said, it'll probably cost you just as much as simply buying a new knob, in time and grief at least, so I'd be getting on to the manufacturer or supplier to just buy a new one.

Good luck

Simon


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

work out the thread size and buy one from here - http://www.theinsertcompany.com/index.php

might have to drill out the old one and use epoxy to fit the new one


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it were me....I would use a low strength glue or a touch of super-glue and simply glue it back...it's not like you need to pull on it is it? This should allow you to break it free if for whatever reason you need to remove the knob. The other option is a few turns of electricians tape and make it a tightish press fit onto the shaft, perhaps with a dab of super-glue to ensure it holds well.

I think rethreading or helicoil insert etc...it just using a sledgehammer to crush a nut of a problem...and as someone has said, just cheaper to go and buy a new knob.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhhh crap, I forgot about that. The thread on the lever didn't match the toggle. I used the metal bits off the end of a pencil (the bit that holds the rubber on) to wedge it on, I know a typical macgyver job









I did it when I first got them and never thought about it again!!

Those inserts should do a proper job.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Ahhhh crap, I forgot about that. The thread on the lever didn't match the toggle. I used the metal bits off the end of a pencil (the bit that holds the rubber on) to wedge it on, I know a typical macgyver job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha no worries, I'll probably find a home remedy for now and sort it properly after Christmas.

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

I'd go with jimbojohn55's suggestion.

Get an unheaded hex drive for the lever thread internal thread size and either drill or bore out the knob to meet recommended hole size. use the hex allen key to fix insert and you're done.

If you have access to a set of engineering thread taps that match the lever thread, you could also plug the hole in the knob with some hardwood doweling , then drill out and thread appropriately.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The taps used for engineering generally have too fine a thread for tapping into wood, the fibres are cut and tend to break out.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Try cutting a strip of aluminium from a coke can and using it as a shim.


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Not if you use a close grained hardwood. 50 years ago when I was a student engineer I used to make bespoke wooden gearnobs and sell them, they all had threaded inserts to match the gear lever threads. If you have at least half a dozen threads, you'll never have a problem with the limited loads imposed by an espresso machine.

Maybe I should start making bespoke handles again?


----------

